# TYCO PRO Guru Help Needed



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I noticed that there are some TYCO PRO mechanics on board . I need some help here .

I've been playing with my TYCO PROS for a while now. I'm modifying one as per instructions on RiggenHO.com . 

I drilled the front arms for my front axle to pass thru. There is very little to layout your holes on . I consequently drilled my holes with one side being .023'' higher than than other side.

It seems to me there is an adjustment that can be made using pressure applied with needle nose pliers to the plastic arms. So far I haven't fiqured it out. I could use heat and move the plastic but then I'm afraid the pastic will become britle.

Does anyone know how to adjust the arms to drop that arm .023'' ????

Thx ,
Gonzo


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi gone i,ve performed the tycopro conversion as per terry flynn on the riggen site.however i went a bit further with the front forks and guide set up. the guru your searching for is terry,he,s the guy that might be able to square ya away.i did post a pic of the chasiss in a thread under the heading tycopro gearing/rear ends.gonna try another 1 soon seems with practice each 1 should get better.let us know what u do to fix the offending fork!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Perhaps you could find a piece of braas tubing to slide over the fork and heat that with a soldering iron until the plastic becomes pliable move it needed amount and cool with water. Or possibly just slide the tubing over the fork and gently move in needed direction. Just a thought I know these old dogs are fragile and break easily i have about 35 of them my self and a box of spare parts to build out of plenty with broken front forks.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,m with clyde that seems to be a non evasive way to correct a wayward fork. nice clyde i would do it that way too!


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Tyco Mods*

"the guru your searching for is terry" :freak:

Oh Lord, now I'm the expert... 

An expert is a leak under pressure. :drunk:

Drilling those holes excatly right is critical. But if the arms don't hold after bending to make up for the difference, try running one size different o-ring on the fronts.

www.hcslots.com

TF


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

"Guru", you deserve the title!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

no pressure terry if not you, then who else will carry the tourch?guys like me read and try the stuff you have done and like the results . youre picturials and descriptions are "dead on" guru is a big term "but you got bir shoulders" like i mentioned no pressure!!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Terry ,

we're all guru's in one respect or another. This is your nitch. Carry the badge proudly Brother !

Gonzo


----------

